# Nolte creek



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

What type of fishing is there in Nolte Creek ? From the launch to weeks bay?


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

This time of year slot reds stack up on structure like bass and specks in the deep holes. You'll pick up the occasional sheepshead and flounder as well, good luck!


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

Been kinda slow lately but mostly trout and redfish. Are you fishing days or nights? Bemis Bay and Devil's Hole have been better spots.


----------

